# Bearabella Golden Retrievers



## Annie6078 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello ...

I see where someone posted here back in October of 2009 asking about Bearabella Goldens in GA and I wondered if anyone has had any experience with them since that time and/or could recommend this breeder. She was great to talk to and seemed very knowledgable, so I got on her waiting list. I would appreciate ANY information someone could offer, as she has a litter due soon and I would need to put down a deposit and felt it prudent to check in here with all of you knowledgeable people first.

Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Is this the right one?

bearabella goldens


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Some of the eyes CERFs are expired
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals - Most of the dogs
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals Missing Elbows from OFFA site but in on breeders site-OVC (Ontario veterinary college)- experts can help with this.

I would veryify the eyes are upto date at time of breeding


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Smooch's eye exams are up to date. They are good for 12 months so will expire in October 2012. Roadster's eye exam just expired last week. It was current at the time of breeding. I'm sure they'll have a new one done soon. I just checked the other dogs for the second breeding listed. Both have up to date CERF exams. I'm not sure why the above poster thought they were expired? Perhaps you were looking at different dogs with the kennel prefix Bearabella? If that is the case, some of the dogs may not be a part of their breeding program any longer. 

The CERF papers need to be sent in to OFA to be on their database. It doesn't mean that the owners don't have the clearances for the dogs. You just need to ask to see them. Happy Puppy-Waiting.  It will go by more quickly than you might think!


----------



## Annie6078 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, that is the right Bearabella. I am very interested in the Smooch x Roadster litter a bit more than the other (Gwen). I agree, the clearances appeared to be up to date at the time of the breeding. Any thoughts, comments, or knowledge about this breeder someone can offer?

I've been looking since February and am really beside myself wanting a puppy here! I've been doing really thorough research and would love to work with a breeder only a few hours from me (her dogs have the best pedigree of the two "on paper"), but she only bred last week and won't know for another 3 if she's even pregnant, and Bearabella knows her dog is pregnant and is asking for deposits at this time. I'm wondering if it's a bird in the hand, but it would help me a ton in making my decision if anyone knows of her or has any info to offer.

Thanks again for any help at all!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

There are lots of breeders in Ohio. Have you contacted the Cuyahoga Valley GRC Club, Columbus GRC and Cincinatti GRC??

Not at all saying not to go with Bearabella-just addressing your wish to work with someone closer.


----------



## mockdock (Jul 6, 2012)

*Bearabella goldens*

This is my first post on this forum, but I saw the post about Bearabella goldens and had to respond. I am the very proud owner of a Bearabella golden, Lucy, who is 2 1/2. She's from Gwen and Becks' first litter - I have been so happy with her that when I saw that Gwen and Becks had been bred again, I thought about getting another puppy. Lucy is a wonderful dog - beautiful, sweet, smart, amazing temperment (so calm as a puppy that I once asked my vet if she was OK!), never met a stranger, great with kids, great with other dogs, great with cats. Helena, the breeder, is very particular about potential puppy owners, and having been to her house twice (once to meet the puppies when they were about 5 weeks old and then to pick Lucy up), she runs a very professional kennel. I am not in the "show" business, just in the "business" of owning and loving a golden retriever, but I highly recommend Bearabella goldens.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome and thanks for your feed back on Bearabella Goldens. 

Most of us would love to see some pictures of Lucy
Drop by the members introduction part of the forum and say hey!

Oh and Welcome from a tad south of ya.:wavey:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

MikaTallulah said:


> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals Missing Elbows from OFFA site but in on breeders site-OVC (Ontario veterinary college)- experts can help with this.
> 
> I would veryify the eyes are upto date at time of breeding


 
While I am not n expert I have some insight into the OVC elbow clearance. My girl Lucy, now 11 1/2 years old, did not pass OFA elbows - bilateral grade 1. After conversation with many experts and breeders I submited the exact same films to OVC for a second opinion. OOVC graded both elbows normal. There is/was lots of disscussion of just what OFA was grading Grade 1. From my experience all I can report is what I have experienced with Lucy. She has never shown any lameness at any timme at any point of her life. And she was a VERY active dog (UDX, MX, MXJ, JH, WC) So talk to the breeder about it. I should also state that one of Lucy's pups also did not clear OFA elbows but did clear OVC. Again he is almost 7 and never any lameness due to elbow issue.


----------



## jlc99 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi, I'm actually looking at Bearbella Goldens for a puppy- I'm not close by to her( in upstate NY) but have been impressed with everything that I've heard here on the forum, checking out the healthe/OFA clearances( up to date and normal on both dogs) And Helene seems very knowledgeable and is always quick to respond with any questions I may have! I'm on the waitlist for a Picante/Legend puppy in the spring- I just lost my 13 year old best buddy in September so I wasn't in any hurry! Since I'm not close by, I'm not sure I'd be able to visit often( It's about a 15 hour drive lol!) Any advice?


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

jlc99 said:


> Hi, I'm actually looking at Bearbella Goldens for a puppy- I'm not close by to her( in upstate NY) but have been impressed with everything that I've heard here on the forum, checking out the healthe/OFA clearances( up to date and normal on both dogs) And Helene seems very knowledgeable and is always quick to respond with any questions I may have! I'm on the waitlist for a Picante/Legend puppy in the spring- I just lost my 13 year old best buddy in September so I wasn't in any hurry! Since I'm not close by, I'm not sure I'd be able to visit often( It's about a 15 hour drive lol!) Any advice?




I sent you a PM with the requested advice.


----------



## jlc99 (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks so much, I love how everyone on this forum is so quick to help!!


----------



## newbieowner_atl (Jan 27, 2017)

@;


GoldenDude said:


> I sent you a PM with the requested advice.


Can you please send me the info too?


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

newbieowner_atl said:


> Can you please send me the info too?



I sent you a PM.


----------



## vetgurl4014 (May 5, 2020)

Hello! I am interested as well in getting a puppy in the future from Bearabella Goldens. For those of you who bought a puppy from this breeder, is there an option to request which puppy you would like to get from the litter?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I know Helena well, and she places her puppies by suitability for the home, not color. I'm sure you will get a gorgeous animal from her and she will consider your thoughts on whose looks appeal to you- but realize, well-bred Goldens are very consistent and it is the temperament of the puppy more importantly chosen than the color.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

vetgurl4014 you should at least take the time to learn about the breeder and read their website. This info is on their site.
*Our Application Process*

Thank you for your interest in a Bearabella Golden Retriever. Please fill out and send me the application. I will NOT consider anyone as a home without having a completed application! Once I have reviewed and approved it, I will ask for either a personal interview or a phone interview. This does NOT guarantee that I have a puppy or dog for you as it will depend on the size of the Litter, ratio of boys to girls, pet puppies versus show puppies (which have priority), and if I feel I have a puppy/dog that meets your requirements.


*Our Puppy Selection Process*

From the time puppies are born, they are color coded with nail polish to keep track of who is who. The boys are painted on their butts and the girls between their shoulders. I send weekly pictures to my clients that have a reservation so they can see how they grow. The two most important things about getting a new puppy are the health and temperament of it; NOT the size, color, shape of head or any other cosmetic trait! All puppies are cute and beautiful, but each one has a distinct personality. It is my job as a breeder to match the personality of each puppy with the right client so I do NOT let my clients choose their puppies as no one knows them as well as I do. I begin to evaluate the puppies between six and eight weeks old and do not make my final decision as to who is getting which puppy until after that. Any show prospects have priority over companion puppies and are selected first.


----------



## vetgurl4014 (May 5, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> I know Helena well, and she places her puppies by suitability for the home, not color. I'm sure you will get a gorgeous animal from her and she will consider your thoughts on whose looks appeal to you- but realize, well-bred Goldens are very consistent and it is the temperament of the puppy more importantly chosen than the color.


I understand, thank you for letting me know.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I love this blog by Joanna Kimball. I think it explains this exact question so well. If you want it read the whole thing you can find it here Puppy buyer etiquette



> 5. PLEASE DO NOT EXPECT TO CHOOSE YOUR PUPPY. This one drives puppy buyers CRAZY. I know this, trust me. I have a lot of sympathy because I’ve been there. But the fact is that when you come into my house and look at the eight-week-old puppies and one comes up and tugs on your pant leg and you look at me, enraptured, and say “THIS IS IT! He chose ME,” I’ve been looking at people coming into the house all week, and every single time this same puppy has come up and tugged at them and every single one of them have said to me “THIS IS IT!”
> 
> What you are seeing is not reality. You are seeing the most outgoing puppy, or you’ve fallen in love with the one that has the most white, or the one that has a different look from the rest of the litter (when I had one blue girl puppy in a litter of black boys, every human that came in the house wanted her; when I had one black girl puppy in a litter of blue boys everyone kept talking about how much they loved HER), or the one that’s been (accidentally) featured the most in the pictures I’ve posted. Or, sometimes, you have a very good instinctive eye and you’re picking the puppy that’s the best put together of the litter. And that puppy, of course, is mine, and you’re going to have to pry him out of my cold dead hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

In my last litter there was on girl noticeably lighter in a litter that was all girls. Everyone wanted her. Even after my puppies were all sold people would see her in my public pictures and inevitably I’d get a “Is she (specifically the pale puppy) available” or ”how much for the light one?” It was EXHAUSTING. I actually had hoped she would be my keeper because there was so much drama and my personal favorite is mid-gold. It is just the wrapping. Once you get a puppy home, it is hard to find fault with any color of gold.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

vetgurl4014 said:


> Hello! I am interested as well in getting a puppy in the future from Bearabella Goldens. For those of you who bought a puppy from this breeder, is there an option to request which puppy you would like to get from the litter?


Thankfully, she doesn't even place older puppies/young adults based on request. I contacted her about an older puppy/young adult that I saw on her website. The dog was gorgeous. 

After our interview, Helena told me that the one I contacted her about would not be a good fit for my family but that the other older puppy/young adult she had available would be well-suited. She was absolutely right. The one she paired me with has been perfect for my family.


----------



## vaig279 (May 26, 2020)

GoldenDude said:


> I sent you a PM with the requested advice.


Could you also share your advice with me please as I am looking into Bearbella goldens.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

vaig279 said:


> Could you also share your advice with me please as I am looking into Bearbella goldens.


I sent you a private conversation. I prefer to keep specific conversations about breeders in a PM.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

vaig279 said:


> Could you also share your advice with me please as I am looking into Bearbella goldens.


Helena does a nice job- her dogs consistently finish their AKC CH and often Canadian too. There's not a nicer facility east of the Mississippi that I have seen.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

LJack said:


> I love this blog by Joanna Kimball. I think it explains this exact question so well. If you want it read the whole thing you can find it here Puppy buyer etiquette


This is fantastic.


----------



## jlc99 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi folks, just to add my two cents- I am a VERY proud parent to a now 6 month old Bearabella puppy- he’s absolutely outstanding, and Helena is both highly professional, and a joy to work with! I told her what type of temperament I was looking for, and she nailed the perfect dog for us! Highly recommend, she’s top notch at what she does!!


----------



## jlc99 (Oct 30, 2019)

vetgurl4014 said:


> Hello! I am interested as well in getting a puppy in the future from Bearabella Goldens. For those of you who bought a puppy from this breeder, is there an option to request which puppy you would like to get from the litter?


Hello, just found your thread- I have a 6 month old male from Bearabella Golden, Helena is great to work with, she picks out the puppy she feels will be the best fit for you and your family, trust me, she’ll nail it!!


----------

